# The right probiotics help and might be a cure for me



## kelly564 (Jul 23, 2014)

Hi Everyone,

I have suffered with IBS-A that turned now mostly to IBS-D for more than 5 years. I tried a few different diets but it seemed like I was always going to have a cycle (one or two "ok" days, and then be sick on day number 3 no matter what I did or what I ate). I couldn't figure out a way to just make it better. I kept seeing articles on probiotics, and it turns out there are several different strains of probiotics and various different strengths. So maybe the more "normal" people can eat yogurt and feel better, but that's not strong enough for us. I found what I needed at Walgreens, and it is 2 probiotics of their own brand (I was looking for brand name but could not find the right strain or strength, so very glad I made one last stop at Walgreens to check). The first one is Walgreens Super Probiotic Digestive Support (20 billion active cultures per capsule) and this is the Lactobacillus Acidophilus strain. The other one is Walgreens Natural 4X Probiotic - this one has 4 strains and includes the Bifido Infantis strain. It is basically 4 times the strength of the Align probiotic. I take one of each of these, twice per day (once with food and once without as I cannot find info on which would work better). On day three I couldn't believe it - all of my symptoms were gone! Bloating, pain, D, noise, etc. Today is day 10 and still fantastic - I feel like a normal human being again! Please pass this info along to everyone you can - if it helps even just one person that would be so great! Good luck to you all!


----------

